# Vinyl Wrap Trim



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You could vinyl wrap, but the weather will eat at the overlapping joints fairly quickly. The window seals can be replaced easily with black LS seals (assuming the Gen II is built the same as a Gen I). If nor you'll need to Plastidip them.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

If you've got a heat gun, this would be pretty straightforward. Id just do some practice pieces first because from my recent experience with wrapping, your first time isn't gonna be perfect.


----------



## Kenscruze15 (Jul 17, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> You could vinyl wrap, but the weather will eat at the overlapping joints fairly quickly. The window seals can be replaced easily with black LS seals (assuming the Gen II is built the same as a Gen I). If nor you'll need to Plastidip them.


Any idea where I would go to buy the black seals ur talking about? I got a quote from a vinyl shop and they want 500 to wrap my trim and grille pieces.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, as I mentioned above, "IF" the Gen IIs have a lowest trim level like the Gen I's i.e LS, buy them from GM. Someone who knows GEN II's would be better to ask, 500 is way too much, do it yourself if need be. Spend less than $500 on sheet vinyl and try it yourself, multiple times.


----------



## Printam (2 mo ago)

Drubbz said:


> Has anybody tried vinyl wrapping the exterior trim on these cars? Specifically the chrome under the windows and around the grilles on the front on my LT RS. I am not a huge fan of chrome and want the car to be more my style. Ive never vinyl wrapped before but i feel like if I got a role i could get those pieces all covered nice and clean.


Yes, we did these jobs with very success. You can get all the information about the *vinyl wrap*.


----------

